# Ok I'm done with Civil Service...er..Circus!



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

My grandfather once told me to never complain about the things you can change. I think I will be trying my luck out in New Hampshire. The fact they're not CS is very appealing to me. 

Does anyone know if there is a decent Haitian population in NH? Seeing as I'm bilingual every little edge helps. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Your Bilingual?.....did you look into Everett, MA?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Speaking Haitian won't matter too much in NH. If you spoke Russian or Croation you'd have a better shot at that aspect helping you.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Proud Am - When you say "Haitian"; does that mean singularly Creole, or are you also fluent in French?
I ask because Manchester, NH still has a rather large French ancestry population;
(about 18% French, another 16.5% French-Canadian).

I believe most have assimilated to English since the end of the industrial era, but a fair amount of bilinguals certainly still exist&#8230;
You might try Manchester PD.
They are an excellent department, busy, with all the toys&#8230;
And they hire regularly. Good Luck!*
Manchester, NH Police Homepage


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

Southside";p="64151 said:


> Your Bilingual?.....did you look into Everett, MA?


I selected them on this recent test. So we'll see what happens. I have a good friend of mine that was recently picked up by Malden because He spoke Haitian creole.

He's now scheduled to start the State Police academy this summer, leaving a vacant spot for a Haitian creole speaking officer. I'm currently number 3 on the Malden list. Most people tell me this is insignificant because the town's highly political. We'll see what happens.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

KozmoKramer";p="64158 said:


> *Proud Am - When you say "Haitian"; does that mean singularly Creole, or are you also fluent in French?
> I ask because Manchester, NH still has a rather large French ancestry population;
> (about 18% French, another 16.5% French-Canadian).
> 
> ...


From what I understand there are more than 300 different types of creole. Haitian creole's main composition is french however you'll find German, English, Spanish, and even some chinese in there. I also speak and understand french fluently. I just have a hard time writing it.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

ProudAmerican";p="64166 said:


> Southside";p="64151 said:
> 
> 
> > Your Bilingual?.....did you look into Everett, MA?
> ...


That's funny....your dead wrong. My father just retired from Malden after 30 years on the Job, I know the Mayor and the Chief very well.....politics will not get you hired with the Chief....trust me on this!


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

Did you select residency preference for Malden, PA?


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

billj";p="64177 said:


> Did you select residency preference for Malden, PA?


Do you mean Malden MA? If so then the answer is no but it was one of the towns I selected.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

Southside";p="64175 said:


> ProudAmerican";p="64166 said:
> 
> 
> > Southside";p="64151 said:
> ...


Woah hold on there partner. As I stated, this is what I've been told. I never said it was true. If you're that close to the chief think you can put in a good word?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

How are you number 3 on Malden's list if you don't have residency? There are like 100 residents on that list.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

Southside";p="64195 said:


> How are you number 3 on Malden's list if you don't have residency? There are like 100 residents on that list.


Are you registered with HRD? if so, see Lesly Pierre


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

ProudAmerican";p="64150 said:


> My grandfather once told me to never complain about the things you can change. I think I will be trying my luck out in New Hampshire. The fact they're not CS is very appealing to me.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a decent Haitian population in NH? Seeing as I'm bilingual every little edge helps. Thanks in advance!


Dude, dont be so ready to give up this easy. Ive taken 8 civil service tests( like many, many others on this board) between police and fire (2- 100's, 3- 99's) before i got hired. If you really have the credentials that you say you have, your likely toget hired somewhere within the near future if you stick it out. Relax, use the search button since many of the same topics have been discussed ad naseum, and you will find the answers to pretty much any question you might have....


----------



## pablo (Apr 15, 2005)

Apply to the bigger cities in NH, Manchester,nashua,Concord Keene. Being Bi lingual would be more of an advantage in a city then a smaller local dept. IM sure these cities have a good number of Hatian residents. I am sure the Hatian population is very small the further North of Concord you go.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

ProudAmerican";p="64199 said:


> Southside";p="64195 said:
> 
> 
> > How are you number 3 on Malden's list if you don't have residency? There are like 100 residents on that list.
> ...


Hmmm, Im curious to a followup on what that means.


----------



## SEABASS (Mar 29, 2004)

ProudAmerican";p="64178 said:


> billj";p="64177 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you select residency preference for Malden, PA?
> ...


I think the PA stands for Proud American, not Pennsylvania.


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Southside";p="64151 said:


> Your Bilingual?.....did you look into Everett, MA?


Everett is looking for laterals that speak spanish or portuguese


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Man this civil service thing is harder than what i thought, i'm bilingual in Spanish, i put Brockton, Randolph, Attleboro and MBTA, just took the test on April 30, how long will i know the result?


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

who knows LOL


----------

